# knocker rigs



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I am thinking about going to this type of rig when bottom fishing instead of carolina rigs to help stop all the tangles. What do ya'll think?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I use them all the time when using cut bait, different rig for different bait or fish


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

PJ do a search on that, a little while back I think it was Capt Woody and Burnt Drag that posted some great information on when and how to use the different bottom rigs.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

*troll the edge*

Its a little early in the season, but when the water temp. warms a little troll the edge (200-300 feet) with two islanders rigged with medium ballyhoo, and with two stretch 30s. stager the islanders one at about 200' and the other at about 100' feet. fish one of the stretch 30s just in back of your wake and the other at about 175'.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

bill1000 said:


> Its a little early in the season, but when the water temp. warms a little troll the edge (200-300 feet) with two islanders rigged with medium ballyhoo, and with two stretch 30s. stager the islanders one at about 200' and the other at about 100' feet. fish one of the stretch 30s just in back of your wake and the other at about 175'.


I think you're looking for the wahoo thread.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I use nothing but knocker rigs these days. All last season I experimented with my clients and found that the knocker rig led to more hook ups while snapper fishing by a noticeable maragin.

Chunk bait, dead bait, live bait... It didn't matter. Depending on how I am fishing I use as low as a quarter ounce up to 4oz.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I did some research on the Hull Truth and alot of guides have went to this rig only even using live bait.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like it, especially with clients who may not have that much fishing experience because there is much less of a chance of a tangle with with. Carolina rigs require a controlled drop to keep everything on the up and up and if using braid and a big leader it can still tangle easily.

I also can get away with lighter weights, especially if using spinning gear, with a knocker rig...key for those big sows IMO.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> I use nothing but knocker rigs these days. All last season I experimented with my clients and found that the knocker rig led to more hook ups while snapper fishing by a noticeable maragin.
> 
> Chunk bait, dead bait, live bait... It didn't matter. Depending on how I am fishing I use as low as a quarter ounce up to 4oz.



Knockers, hookups and fishy smelling hands.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

85% of the time I am out fishing I have my Dad and some of his friends and Kids so whatever I can do to make my time on the water a little easier. The wife and I are the ones untangling everything.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There was a thread on this a short time ago. Here's the link and here's what I replied there:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/how-bout-them-knockers-286937/

I read a statement posted earlier "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". While this is largely true, you may also miss out on other opportunities by not using other techniques.

My favorite way to fish snappers (red, mangrove, yellowtail, mutton, etc) is with a knocker rig. It is also very effective on any species that feeds in the higher levels of the water column. 

Just like any other rigs, you can vary every one of its components. I prefer to tie my leader directly to my main line. Swivels are fine too, but I like to tie direct so that:

1) I can reel a fish as close as I want without need of grabbing a leader
2) like other rigs, you will most likely have to re-rig as your leader gets worn down. I can tie a longer leader and be able to cut back as often as needed without having to retie an entire leader

Leader size is personal preference as well as species-oriented. Weight sizes can be anywhere from a split shot to 4oz but my box keeps weights from 1/8-1oz for knockers. 

I like fishing my knockers on spinning gear. It allows the line to flow more freely with the lighter rigs and lets them slowly drift down through the water column. I keep the bail open and feed line out as needed. Upon a strike, I let the fish run for a second while raising the rod tip up. I then drop the tip, allowing enough slack to close the bail and start reeling until tight on the fish. 

A huge advantage with this style of fishing with larger reef fish like red snapper or Amberjack is that the fish often rise above and away from structure to take the bait, giving you that much more of an edge in keeping him out of structure. 

I use both live and dead baits on my knockers but still prefer a dead bait.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Chris good info!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I never gave it much thought when "choosing a rig" to bottom fishing... I just tied on a carolina rig and called it a day. Definitely just picked up another tool by reading these posts (and it prompted me to do more research). I just spooled my bottom reel with braid for this year, and sounds like the knocker rig will be perfect for reducing tangles and other possible problems. Its always nice to gain more knowledge!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

bigtallluke said:


> I never gave it much thought when "choosing a rig" to bottom fishing... I just tied on a carolina rig and called it a day. Definitely just picked up another tool by reading these posts (and it prompted me to do more research). I just spooled my bottom reel with braid for this year, and sounds like the knocker rig will be perfect for reducing tangles and other possible problems. Its always nice to gain more knowledge!


Same here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man...always something to learn. 

I thought a Knocker Rig was a bikini top! No wonder I don't ever catch anything but grief from my wife when I have a boat load of 'em!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Depending on how I am fishing I use as low as a quarter ounce up to 4oz.


I TRIED to rig up an 8oz egg sinker to see if I could get away with it for a faster descent, but when using a snell knot on the hook, it does not work lol. I now see why 1-2 oz is much better. I'm sure when having the weight so close to the bait, smaller is better anyway.


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

Chris V

Great post about the knocker rig. Dose the knocker rig work better with braid or mine?

Thanks


----------

